# Roboterzelle, Farbe des Hauptschalters



## twincatter (3 April 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

in welcher Farbe muss ein Hautschalter für Roboterzellen ausgeführt sein?

rot oder schwarz?

P.S. die Roboterzelle hat einen Grundriss von 2 x 2 Meter und ist komplett eingehaust.
Mit dem Hauptschalter wird die Zelle komplett stromlos geschalten.

Wir haben unsere Anlagen bisher mit roten Hauptschaltern ausgerüstet.
Ein Kollege meinte jetzt dass diese bei Robotern schwarz sein müssen.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Ph3niX (3 April 2018)

Kommt auch auf die Funktion des Hauptschalters an, wenn dieser rot mit gelben Hintergrund ist, dann sollte der Hauptschalter auch den sicheren Zustand herstellen, da er eben wie eine Not-Aus-Funktion zu sehen ist.

Ist das nicht der Fall, so muss er schwarz sein.


----------



## Glasesba (3 April 2018)

Das hängt nur davon ab ob der Hauptschalter vom Anwender als Not-Aus verwendet werden soll (dann gelb/rot). Wenn es nur ein Wartungsschalter für das Servicepersonal ist dann schwarz.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 April 2018)

Was könnte den am Roboter passieren, wenn man ihn einfach Spannungsfrei schaltet?

Meiner Auffassung nach ist ein gezieltes Runterfahren der Achsen sinnvoll, ist dieses
möglich wenn jemand den Hauptschalter, als Not-Aus verwendet?


----------



## Safety (3 April 2018)

Hallo,
welche Sicherheisfunktionen gibt es an der Maschine, werden die Roboter mit SS1 Bahntreu heruntergefahren und kommen so schneller zum Stehen, dann ist die Netztrenneinrichtung Schwarz auszuführen. Die Netztrenneinrichtung muss, wenn Sie Rot / Gelb ist die Funktion Not-Halt erfüllen.
Einen Not-Aus nach der Definition nach DIN EN 60294-1 hat mal dann wohl sehr selten.


----------



## Tommi (3 April 2018)

Hallo Dieter,



> Die Netztrenneinrichtung muss, wenn Sie Rot / Gelb ist die Funktion Not-Halt erfüllen.



Wenn sie Not-Aus ist, muss sie das auch. Zumindest nach der z.Zt. aktuellen EN 60204-1.

@Twincatter, woher hat Dein Kollege die Weisheit, daß bei "Roboteranlagen" der Hauptschalter schwarz sein *muss.*
Gibt es da eine neue C-Norm.

Es hängt immer vom Einzelfall ab, welche Farbe der Hauptschaler hat. Und Beschriften und Unterweisen hilft auch.


----------



## Tommi (3 April 2018)

irgendwie sind alle Umlaute versaut...
das hatte ich noch nicht...
Was tun?


----------



## PN/DP (3 April 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> irgendwie sind alle Umlaute versaut...
> das hatte ich noch nicht...
> Was tun?





PN/DP schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den verhunzten Umlauten ist schon ein paar Monate bekannt und hat damit zu tun, daß bei Timeout-Ausloggen durch die Forumssoftware der Text im Beitragseditor verloren ging und die Programmierer der Forumssoftware wohl einen Workaround programmiert haben, der allerdings die Umlaute verhunzt...





PN/DP schrieb:


> Das ist ein schon sehr altes Problem der Forumssoftware, an dem auch schon laaange gefixt wird. Momentaner Stand der Fehlerbeseitigungsversuche ist, daß nun auch noch willkürlich die Umlaute ausgetauscht werden, falls der Beitragstext wider Erwarten mal nicht verschwunden sein sollte.
> Workaround:
> 
> 
> ...


....
Harald


----------



## Tommi (4 April 2018)

Hallo Harald,

danke für die Info.


----------



## Safety (4 April 2018)

Hallo Tommi,
ich möchte mein Post konkretisieren:
Die DIN EN 60204-1 fordert im Abschnitt 5.3 Netz-Trenneinrichtung den sogenannten „Hauptschalter“ im Abschnitt 5.3.3 wird nun die Farbe Schwarz oder Grau gefordert, wenn der Schalter nicht gleichzeitig für eine Handlung im Notfall vorgesehen wird.
Nun zur Definition der Handlungen im Notfall insbesondere Not-Aus:
NOT-AUS (Ausschalten im Notfall)
Eine Handlung im Notfall, die dazu bestimmt ist, die Versorgung mit elektrischer Energie zu einer ganzen oder zu einem Teil einer Installation abzuschalten, wo ein Risiko für elektrischen Schlag oder ein anderes Risiko elektrischen Ursprungs besteht.

9.2.5.4.3 NOT-AUS
NOT-AUS sollte vorgesehen werden, wo:
Schutz gegen direktes Berühren (z. B. mit Schleifleitungen, Schleifringkörpern, Schaltgeräten in elektrischen Betriebsräumen) nur durch Abstand oder Hindernisse erreicht wird oder
es die Möglichkeit anderer Gefährdungen oder Beschädigungen durch elektrische Energie gibt.
NOT-AUS wird durch das Abschalten der entsprechenden Energieeinspeisung mit elektromechanischen Schaltgeräten erreicht, mit der Folge einer Stopp-Kategorie 0 der an diese Energieversorgung angeschlossenen Maschinenantriebe. *Wenn für eine Maschine diese Stopp-Kategorie 0 nicht zulässig ist,* kann es notwendig sein, andere Maßnahmen vorzusehen, z. B. Schutz gegen direktes Berühren, sodass NOT-AUS nicht notwendig ist.

Die Norm stellt für mich eindeutig dar wann Not-Aus sein muss bzw. soll und auch wenn Stopp-Kategorie 0 nicht zulässig dann geht das nicht, also wenn du z.B Stopp-Kategorie 1 definiert hast. 

Weiterhin muss man für Not-Halt eben auch die Stopp-Kategorie in der Risikobeurteilung definieren und wenn es dann Stopp-Kategorie 1 ist wäre die Netz-Trenneinrichtung als Not-Halt nicht geeignet. Bzw. muss man prüfen welche Auswirkungen eine direkte Netzabschaltung hat und wenn das nicht zur Risikobeurteilung passt geht das nicht.
Auch ist Not-Halt eine Sicherheitsfunktion und muss entsprechend einen PLr erfüllen. 
Fragt sich also warum soll nun die Netz-Trenneinrichtung überhaupt für die Handlung im Notfall benutzt werden.
Und ganz ehrlich die meisten machen es einfach, weil schon immer so gemacht wurde…….


----------



## det (13 April 2018)

Moin zusammen,

also unser "Gelber" hat nen Schwarzen Hauptschalter mit grünem und rotem Randbereich wo An und Aus ist. Damit man weiß wohin man drehen muss.
Dem Roboter den Strom auszuschalten wegen Not Aus würde ich nicht vorziehen.
-Der Motor wird nicht mehr per Feld gebremst. 
-Die mech. Bremse fällt evt. später ein, weil die Elektronik wegen CPU Ausfall nicht mehr korrekt gesteuert wird.
-Ich weiß nicht ob der Servoregler so ein hartes Abschalten gut findet. Der Rest warscheinlich auch nicht.
-Wenn die Mechanik oder Umgebung es erfordert kann man den Not Stopp so einstellen das der Roboter Bahntreu anhält.
-Das Prog weiterlaufen lassen ist evt. nicht mehr möglich wegen Neustart der CPU.

Wenn natürlich Einer am Kabel zappelt, sollte man den Hauptschalter eventuell doch in Erwägung ziehen   :twisted:

Grüße Detlef


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (4 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

die Diskussion ist zwar schon älter, aber die Frage nach der Farbe des Hauptschalters wird von meinen Kunden immer wieder gestellt und ist nach wie vor sehr aktuell. Viele meiner Kunden verweisen in der Diskussion darüber auf dieses Forum. Deshalb möchte ich hier meine Meinung einbringen:
 Der Hauptschalter (genauer die Netz-Trenneinrichtung) *muss* rot auf gelbem Hintergrund sein, wenn er für Handlungen im Notfall *vorgesehen* ist.
  Es wird empfohlen, den Hauptschalter grau oder schwarz zu färben, wenn er *nicht* für Handlungen im Notfall *vorgesehen* ist. 

  Es geht also darum, wofür Sie als Konstrukteur/Elektriker den Hauptschalter *vorsehen*.
  Handlungen im Notfall sind Not-Halt (Stopp der Kategorie 1) und Not-Aus (Stopp der Kategorie 0). An einer Maschine dürfen beide Funktionen vorhanden sein.
  D.h. hat Ihre Maschine *keine Not-Halt-Schlagtaster *o.ä., sondern nur den Hauptschalter für Not-Aus, *muss* er rot mit gelbem Hintergrund sein. 
  Größere Maschinen haben meist neben dem Hauptschalter Not-Halt-Schlagtaster in der Nähe der Gefahrenstellen, die vorrangig für Handlungen im Notfall genutzt werden sollen. 
  Der Hauptschalter hat aber immer die *Not-Aus-Funktion *(Stopp der Kategorie 0). 
  Ist die Benutzung dieser Funktion im Notfall *sinnvoll*,  so sollte der Hauptschalter rot mit gelbem Hintergrund sein. Dies ist vor allem dann zu empfehlen, wenn der nächste Not-Halt-Schlagtaster recht weit vom Hauptschalter entfernt ist oder wenn außer dem Hauptschalter auch Wartungsschalter an der Maschine sind.
  Ist das Ausschalten der Maschine über den Hauptschalter im Notfall *nicht sinnvoll*, vielleicht sogar gefährlich, darf er nicht rot sein, sondern sollte schwarz oder grau sein.

Viele Grüße
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn

Weitere Fragen und Antworten finden Sie auf meiner Internetseite: ce-beratung-dr-birn.de


----------



## Safety (4 Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 
zu Ihrer Ausführung habe ich folgende Anmerkung:
Not-Halt kann als eine Stopp-Kategorie 0  als auch 1 wirken, siehe DIN EN ISO 13850 Abschnitt 4.1.3 und DIN EN 60204-1:2006 Abschnitt 9.2.5.4.2.
Begriffserklärung Not-Aus:
9.2.5.4.3 NOT-AUS
Auszug aus der Norm:
NOT-AUS sollte vorgesehen werden, wo:
Schutz gegen direktes Berühren (z. B. mit Schleifleitungen, Schleifringkörpern, Schaltgeräten in elektrischen Betriebsräumen) nur durch Abstand oder Hindernisse erreicht wird oder
es die Möglichkeit anderer Gefährdungen oder Beschädigungen durch elektrische Energie gibt.
NOT-AUS wird durch das Abschalten der entsprechenden Energieeinspeisung mit elektromechanischen Schaltgeräten erreicht, mit der Folge einer Stopp-Kategorie 0 der an diese Energieversorgung angeschlossenen Maschinenantriebe. Wenn für eine Maschine diese Stopp-Kategorie 0 nicht zulässig ist, kann es notwendig sein, andere Maßnahmen vorzusehen, z. B. Schutz gegen direktes Berühren, sodass NOT-AUS nicht notwendig ist.

Bei Not-Aus geht es also um Gefährdungen durch elektrische Energie.
Ein „Hauptschalter“ hat nicht immer die Not-Aus Funktion nur wenn es die Risikobeurteilung und Gefährdungen erfordern und er entsprechend ausgeführt ist. 

Weiterhin kann ein „Hauptschalter“ auch die Not-Halt Funktion erfüllen ohne ein Not-Aus darzustellen.


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (4 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort.
Wir sind uns einig, dass es bei Not-Aus um Gefährdung durch elektrische Energie geht. Da der Hauptschalter die elektrische Energie für die gesamte Maschine ausschalten muss, kann jeder Hauptschalter die Not-Aus-Funktion erfüllen. Ich kann an dieser Argumentation keinen Fehler erkennen.

Auch in der Frage, dass Not-Halt je nach Maschine (also nach Risikobeurteilung) ein Stopp der Kategorie 0 oder 1 sein kann, sind wir uns einig. Wenn Kategorie 0 für die Maschine reicht, kann deshalb der Hauptschalter auch der Not-Halt sein (und wie ich geschrieben habe, dann auf jeden Fall rot/gelb sein  wobei dabei die Frage offen bleibt, ob seine Formgebung nicht ungeeignet ist). Da Not-Aus weniger Anforderungen erfüllt als Not-Halt, würde ich sagen, dass jeder Not-Halt den Not-Aus beinhaltet.

Ich bleibe bei der Aussage, dass die Farbgebung davon abhängt, ob es sinnvoll ist, im Notfall den Hauptschalter auszuschalter oder ob dies nicht sinnvoll oder sogar gefährlich ist.


  Viele Grüße
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn


----------



## Safety (5 Dezember 2019)

> Handlungen im Notfall sind Not-Halt (Stopp der Kategorie 1) und Not-Aus (Stopp der Kategorie 0). An einer Maschine dürfen beide Funktionen vorhanden sein.



  Dieser Satz ist nicht korrekt das habe ich richtiggestellt.





> Not-Halt kann als eine Stopp-Kategorie 0 als auch 1 wirken, siehe DIN EN ISO 13850 Abschnitt 4.1.3 und DIN EN 60204-1:2006 Abschnitt 9.2.5.4.2.





Weiterhin war es mir wichtig das alle verstehen was Not-Aus ist und man diese Funktion nur selten benötigt.


----------



## stevenn (5 Dezember 2019)

eine Frage zu diesem Thema. 
Wir haben große Schaltschränke, die zum Betreiben unserer Prüfstände benötigt werden. Diese werden standardmäßig mit einem Not-Halt Stoppkategorie 0 geliefert (um den SChaltschrank spannungslos zu schalten). Leider ist dieser Schaltschrank auch oft im Prüfraum, so dass nicht eindeutig klar ist, ob dieser Taster nun Stoppkategorie 0 oder 1 ausführt (unser Prüfstand hat Stoppkategorie 1). Aus diesem Grund verdrahten wir diesen Not-Halt (in Rücksprache mit dem Schaltschrankbauer) auf unsere Safefy und lösen damit Stoppkategorie 1 aus. Für die "Not-Aus-Funktion" (Schaltschrank spannungslos schalten) soll / muss dann der Hauptschalter in rot-gelb betätigt werden. spricht für euch etwas dagegen?


----------



## Safety (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo, die DIN EN 60204-1 geht auf das Thema ein:
 NOT-AUS sollte vorgesehen werden, wo:
Schutz gegen direktes Berühren (z. B. mit Schleifleitungen, Schleifringkörpern, Schaltgeräten in elektrischen Betriebsräumen) nur durch Abstand oder Hindernisse erreicht wird oder es die Möglichkeit anderer Gefährdungen oder Beschädigungen durch elektrische Energie gibt.
NOT-AUS wird durch das Abschalten der entsprechenden Energieeinspeisung mit elektromechanischen Schaltgeräten erreicht, mit der Folge einer Stopp-Kategorie 0 der an diese Energieversorgung angeschlossenen Maschinenantriebe. Wenn für eine Maschine diese Stopp-Kategorie 0 nicht zulässig ist, kann es notwendig sein, andere Maßnahmen vorzusehen, z. B. Schutz gegen direktes Berühren, sodass NOT-AUS nicht notwendig ist.

Wäre also die erste Frage habt Ihr überhaupt solche elektrischen Gefährdungen?
Wenn ja und da Ihr bei euren Maschinen eine Stopp-Kategorie 1 auslösen müsst, kann man die elektrischen Gefährdungen / Risiken durch andere Schutzmaßnahmen hinreichend mindern?
Wenn Ihr dann immer noch zu dem Schluss kommt das ein Not-Aus benötigt wird, besteht die Gefahr der Verwechslung der Funktionen, es müsste also eindeutig erkennbar sein dies ist Not-Aus und dies ist Not-Halt und hier ist oft ein Problem.
Fragen muss man sich wer kommt an den Schaltschrank, ist eine Kennzeichnung am „Hauptschalter“ und Beschreibung in der Betriebsanleitung ausreichend.
Es werden für Not-Aus auch Taster hinter einer Glasscheibe wie bei Brandmeldeanlagen eingebaut, um das Thema Verwechslung in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## stevenn (5 Dezember 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, die DIN EN 60204-1 geht auf das Thema ein:
> NOT-AUS sollte vorgesehen werden, wo:
> Schutz gegen direktes Berühren (z. B. mit Schleifleitungen, Schleifringkörpern, Schaltgeräten in elektrischen Betriebsräumen) nur durch Abstand oder Hindernisse erreicht wird oder es die Möglichkeit anderer Gefährdungen oder Beschädigungen durch elektrische Energie gibt.
> .


ist nicht genau das der FAll bei Schaltschränken (Schutz durch direktes Berühren ->Hinderniss = Schaltschranktür? Ein Schaltschrankhersteller hat mal argumentiert, er braucht einen Not-Aus um seinen Schaltschrank abzuschalten im Gefahrenfall.
Also haben wir für die Prüfstandsgefahren einen Not-Halt Stoppkategorie 1 und der Schaltschrank an sich einen Not-Halt Stoppkategorie 0. Momentan handhaben wir das eben so, dass dieser Not-Aus (SToppkategorie 0) mit dem Hauptschalter gelöst wird um eine Verwechslung zu vermeiden.
An den Schaltschrank kommen in den meisten Fällen eben auch die normalen Bediener, weil er im gleichen Raum wie der Prüfstand steht.

Also die Anforderung eines Not-Aus kommt vom Schaltschrankhersteller, nicht von uns.Normal hat er einen schwarzen/grauen Hauptschalter und einen Schlagtaster der bei ihm Not-Aus auslöst. dies wird eben geändert und dieser Taster macht Not-Halt kat 1 und der Hauptschalter wird rot-gelb. 
spricht hier was dagegen?


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (5 Dezember 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ist nicht korrekt das habe ich richtiggestellt.
> 
> In diesem Satz liegt auch aus meiner Sicht wirklich das Problem. Dürfen an einer Maschine sowohl Not-Halt als auch Not-Aus sein? Ich habe lange nach Aussagen dazu gefandet und bin bei folgender Textstelle hängengeblieben:
> 
> ...


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,

sie schreiben "Aus diesem Grund verdrahten wir diesen Not-Halt (in Rücksprache mit dem  Schaltschrankbauer) auf unsere Safefy und lösen damit Stoppkategorie 1  aus." 

Ich halte das genau für die richtige Vorgehensweise, "in Absprache mit dem Hersteller" - das ist wichtig und alle Ihre Not-Halt-Schlagtaster tun dadurch das selbe, nämlich einen Stopp der Kategorie 1 auslösen - das ist das was jeder Bediener erwartet. 
(Das der Hauptschalter "nur" stromlos schaltet, ist ebenfalls das, was jeder Bediener erwarten würde.)

Viele Grüße
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn


----------



## Safety (5 Dezember 2019)

> ist nicht genau das der FAll bei Schaltschränken (Schutz durch direktes  Berühren ->Hinderniss = Schaltschranktür? Ein Schaltschrankhersteller  hat mal argumentiert, er braucht einen Not-Aus um seinen Schaltschrank  abzuschalten im Gefahrenfall.


Hallo Steven, so sehe ich das nicht.

  Auch bei geöffnetem Schaltschrank ist das Risiko gemindert, es ist eine Basisschutz installiert. Siehe z.B. Literatur „Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen und Maschinenanlagen VDE-Schriftenreihe 26“.
  Es ist in diesem Falle also kein Not-Aus notwendig.


----------



## stevenn (5 Dezember 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Steven, so sehe ich das nicht.
> 
> Auch bei geöffnetem Schaltschrank ist das Risiko gemindert, es ist eine Basisschutz installiert. Siehe z.B. Literatur „Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen und Maschinenanlagen VDE-Schriftenreihe 26“.
> Es ist in diesem Falle also kein Not-Aus notwendig.


hallo Safety,
welche "Notfalleinrichtung" soll der Elektriker dann betätigen, wenn sein Kollege bei Elektroarbeiten unerwartet einen Stromschlag bekommt und "hängen bleibt"? Ist ja nur eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme (falls der Basisschutz versagt)


----------



## Safety (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Stevenn, wie in diesem Thema schon mehrfach ge- und beschrieben muss man laut 
  DIN EN 60204-1 in so einem Fall keinen Not-Aus nach der Norm vorsehen. 
  Du kannst es ja gerne machen mit all den angesprochenen Problemen. Aber wenn ich Deiner Argumentation folgen sollte, dann müsste man ja an der ganzen Maschine Not-Aus vorsehen, sowie das ja auch bei Not-Halt der Fall ist? 
  Zu Deiner Frage was wird eine Fachkraft machen? Hauptschalter ausschalten auch wenn der Schwarz ist.


----------



## stevenn (6 Dezember 2019)

danke für deine Antwort, ich habe das mit dem Abstand bzw. Hinderniss falsch interpretiert.
wie handhabst du es, wenn du einen Schaltschrank mit Schlagtaster der eine Not-Aus-Funktion hat in eine Anlage integrieren musst, in der die Stoppkategorie 1 für den Not-Halt gilt? Also wenn auch der Schaltschrank im gleichen RAum wie die anderen Not-Halt Taster sind? Der Schaltschrankhersteller hat ja ursprünglich einen Not-Aus für seinen Schaltschrank als notwendig angesehen.
ist bei uns leider sehr oft so.


----------



## MFreiberger (6 Dezember 2019)

Moin stevenn,



stevenn schrieb:


> wie handhabst du es, wenn du einen Schaltschrank mit Schlagtaster der eine Not-Aus-Funktion hat in eine Anlage integrieren musst, in der die Stoppkategorie 1 für den Not-Halt gilt?



Mit der Risikobeurteilung beurteilst Du ja u.a. welches die Hauptgefahr in der Anlage ist (Bewegung oder Stromschlag (bzw. anderer Energieform)). Dementsprechend sollte die Notabschalteinrichtung als NotHalt oder NotAus ausgeführt werden. Es hindert Dich auch Niemand daran, nach einem NotHalt (also nach Erreichen des Stillstands der Anlage) in der Folge einen NotAus durchzuführen. Für das, was mit der Notabschalteinrichtung gemacht wird bist Du verantwortlich.
Ich hatte mal ein Interessantes Buch zum Thema Notabschaltungen in der Hand. Darin steht, dass für den NotTaster eine Beschriftung mit "Not Aus" oder "Not Halt" nicht erforderlich ist; laut Norm ist ein roter Betätiger auf gelben Grund vorgeschrieben. Dabei geht es darum, dass der Bediener nicht durch eine Beschriftung dazu verleitet werden soll, darüber nachzudenken, was passiert, "wenn ich diesen Taster" drücke. Er soll einfach draufhauen!




stevenn schrieb:


> Also wenn auch der Schaltschrank im gleichen RAum wie die anderen Not-Halt Taster sind? Der Schaltschrankhersteller hat ja ursprünglich einen Not-Aus für seinen Schaltschrank als notwendig angesehen. ist bei uns leider sehr oft so.



Also bei NotHalt muss man ja den Anlagenteil einsehen können, zu dem der NotHalt ausgelöst werden soll. D.h. in einem Schaltschrankraum haben m.E. Not*Halt*-Taster nichts verloren. Liefert der Schaltschrankhersteller nicht nach Euren Vorgaben? Pauschal einen NotAus für einen Schaltschrank vorzusehen halte ich für grundfalsch. Welche Notabschalteinrichtung wo und mit welcher Funktion installiert wird ergibt sich doch erst aus der Risikobeurteilung.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (6 Dezember 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Also bei NotHalt muss man ja den Anlagenteil einsehen können, zu dem der NotHalt ausgelöst werden soll. D.h. in einem Schaltschrankraum haben m.E. Not*Halt*-Taster nichts verloren. Liefert der Schaltschrankhersteller nicht nach Euren Vorgaben? Pauschal einen NotAus für einen Schaltschrank vorzusehen halte ich für grundfalsch. Welche Notabschalteinrichtung wo und mit welcher Funktion installiert wird ergibt sich doch erst aus der Risikobeurteilung.


wir wandeln den Taster auch nur zum Not-Halt Kat 1 um, wenn er im gleichen Raum ist, siehe posts vorher. 
_"Liefert der Schaltschrankhersteller nicht nach Euren Vorgaben? Pauschal einen NotAus für einen Schaltschrank vorzusehen halte ich für grundfalsch."_ Hast du schon einmal Standardschaltschränke bei namhaften Herstellern gekauft? da ist sehr oft ein solcher Taster drauf. Für die Gefahren des Schaltschrankes.


----------



## MFreiberger (6 Dezember 2019)

Moin stevenn,



stevenn schrieb:


> wir wandeln den Taster auch nur zum Not-Halt Kat 1 um, wenn er im gleichen Raum ist, siehe posts vorher.



Das scheint mir doch eine gute Lösung zu sein!




stevenn schrieb:


> _"Liefert der Schaltschrankhersteller nicht nach Euren Vorgaben? Pauschal einen NotAus für einen Schaltschrank vorzusehen halte ich für grundfalsch."_ Hast du schon einmal Standardschaltschränke bei namhaften Herstellern gekauft? da ist sehr oft ein solcher Taster drauf. Für die Gefahren des Schaltschrankes.



Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber: selbst der namhafte Hersteller sollte doch eigentlich nach Euren Vorgaben und nicht einfach "Irgendetwas" liefern, oder sehe ich das falsch? Außerdem könntet Ihr den NotAus-Taster doch einfach durch eine Blindkappe ersetzen? Am Ende seid Ihr doch auch für die korrekte Funktion verantwortlich.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (6 Dezember 2019)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber: selbst der namhafte Hersteller sollte doch eigentlich nach Euren Vorgaben und nicht einfach "Irgendetwas" liefern, oder sehe ich das falsch? Außerdem könntet Ihr den NotAus-Taster doch einfach durch eine Blindkappe ersetzen? Am Ende seid Ihr doch auch für die korrekte Funktion verantwortlich.


Den Taster durch eine Blindkappe zu ersetzen, ist eventuell möglich, aber der Schaltschrankhersteller hat ja einen Not-Aus vorgesehen, da würde ich mich dann ungern darüber hinwegsetzen und überhaupt keine Not-Aus-Funktion mehr zu haben, deswegen Hauptschalter in rot-gelb.
Google mal nach Schaltschrank und tippe auf Bilder, 90% der dort angezeigten Bilder(welche Standardschaltschränke zeigen) haben einen Taster welcher Not-Aus bezweckt.


----------



## MFreiberger (6 Dezember 2019)

Moin stevenn,



stevenn schrieb:


> Den Taster durch eine Blindkappe zu ersetzen, ist eventuell möglich, aber der Schaltschrankhersteller hat ja einen Not-Aus vorgesehen, da würde ich mich dann ungern darüber hinwegsetzen und überhaupt keine Not-Aus-Funktion mehr zu haben, deswegen Hauptschalter in rot-gelb.



Da spricht ja nichts dagegen.




stevenn schrieb:


> Google mal nach Schaltschrank und tippe auf Bilder, 90% der dort angezeigten Bilder(welche Standardschaltschränke zeigen) haben einen Taster welcher Not-Aus bezweckt.



Woran erkennst Du, dass die NotTaster auf diesen Bildern NotAus bezwecken? Ich gehe sogar davon aus, das 90% aller Maschinen und Anlagen keinen NotAus, sondern einen NotHalt benötigen. Jetzt kommt es auch mit darauf an, wo der Schaltschrank aufgebaut wird:
- direkt an der Maschine: Da würde ich, je nach Anforderung der Maschine, einen NotTaster mit NotHalt-Funktion vorsehen und einen schwarzen Hauptschalter.
- in einem geschlossenen (Schaltschrank-)raum: Da würde ich nur einen rot-gelben Hauptschalter mit NotAus-Funktion vorsehen.

Aber das ist halt alles nur Theorie. Man muss sich im jeweils konkreten Fall Gedanken (Risikoanalyse und -beurteilung) machen und dann die Anlage/Maschine dementsprechend ausführen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Safety (6 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,
  die „neue“ DIN EN 60204-1 (zz nur unter NRL harmonisiert) geht auf das Thema besser ein:


"Geräte für NOT-AUS müssen dort angeordnet werden, wo es für die vorgegebene Anwendung notwendig ist.

Üblicherweise werden diese Geräte getrennt vom Bedienstand angeordnet. Wenn Verwechselung zwischen NOT-HALT-Geräten und NOT-AUS-Geräten entstehen können, müssen Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung von Verwechselungen vorgesehen werden.
ANMERKUNG Dies kann z. B. erreicht werden, durch die Anordnung des NOT-AUS-Gerätes in einem Gehäuse mit Einschlagscheibe."



  Im Abschnitt 9.2.2.4.3 steht in etwa der gleiche Text wie in der „alten“ DIN EN 60204-1, wann sollte man einen Not-Aus vorsehen. Auch der Text zur Stopp-Kategorie 0.


  Unter 12.7.1 wir bei Schleifleitungen und Schleifringkörper und Basisschutz folgendes aufgeführt:
  „Wenn der geforderte Schutzgrad nicht erreichbar ist, muss Schutz durch Abstand zu den spannungsführenden Teilen, in Verbindung mit NOT-AUS nach 9.2.2.4.3 angewendet werden.“
  Also ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage man muss bei Maschinen mit Basisschutz kein Not-Aus vorsehen, aber man kann, mit all den Problemen.


  Bedenke auch dieses Satz aus der „neuen“ DIN EN 60204-1 Abschnitt 9.2.2.4.3 :
„NOT-AUS wird durch das Abschalten der entsprechenden Energieeinspeisung mit elektromechanischen Schaltgeräten erreicht (z. B. Schütze, Trennschalter, Leitungsschalter), mit der Folge einer Stopp-Kategorie 0 an diese Energieversorgung angeschlossenen Maschinenantriebe. *Wenn für eine Maschine diese Stopp-Kategorie 0 nicht zulässig ist, kann es notwendig sein, andere Maßnahmen vorzusehen, z. B. Basisschutz, sodass NOT-AUS nicht notwendig ist.“*


Hier sehe ich bei Dir den entscheidenden Punkt!

Ich würde Dir vorschlagen erst einmal beim Hersteller des Schaltschranks nachzufragen warum hier in Not-Aus vorgesehen werden muss und er soll Dir dies auch unter Verwendung der oben beschriebenen Abschnitte erläutern. Wenn Ihr dann immer noch der Meinung seit Not-Aus muss vorgesehen werden, weil Ihr z.B. offene Schleifringe habt, dann würde ich in der Nähe dieser einen Not-Aus hinter eine Glasscheibe vorsehen, der nur auf diese Gefahr wirkt.


----------



## CE-Beratung Dr. Birn (6 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Stevenn,

ich würde auch möglichst nah an den Vorgaben des Schaltschrankherstellers bleiben. Er ist hoffentlich der Experte auf dem Gebiet. Eine Blindklappe wäre mir da zu riskant.
Aber den Hauptschalter würde ich in diesem Fall schwarz machen, denn in unmittelbarer Nähe ist ein Not-Halt-Schlagtaster (so habe ich dich zumindest verstanden). Im Notfall soll der Bediener ohne zu überlegen auf den richtigen Taster drücken und das ist doch wahrscheinlich der Not-Halt und nicht der Hauptschalter.

Viele Grüße
CE-Beratung Dr. Birn


----------



## stevenn (6 Dezember 2019)

@Safety: Danke dein letzter Beitrag war sehr hilfreich


----------

